# Datenbank in Access (Seite einrichten...)



## dennis-sauer (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade zum "ersten mal" richtig mit Access und möchte mir einige Datenbanken erstellen. Habe in Excel verschiedene Tabellen mit Adressen und Informationen, soweit kann ich die Tabellen, Abfragen usw. erstellen. Allerdings hab ich zwei Probleme. Zum einen mit der Erstellung (aus Excel XP raus) von html Seiten. Beim Öffnen der Seite kommt "Der Datenprovider konnte nicht initialisiert werden" und "konnte nicht verwendet werden; wird bereits verwendet" Was ist da los? 

Und mein zweites Problem ist: Ich würde gerne die Daten wie oben beschrieben als html Datei haben und diese dann mit einem Formular durchsuchen, sodass er mir das gesuchte ausspuckt. Muss nicht zwingend in html sein, kann auch in Access selber sein...

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Dennis


----------

